# Best hydrophobicity ever !! different surfaces



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi again , last days a made some tests, and i am impressed. I made tests on many surfaces.
Hydrophobic Ipod case left part uncoated, observe drops:




Cosmetic pad , watch the shape of the droplet:

























Wood, uncoated surface :








coated surface :














Ipod with coat , my ipod is not afraid of water :doublesho





and finally some special for you  - paint , Mercedes template:





Miłosz Winkowski


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Whats the longevity like???


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Pure porn! l believe this treatment is being applied to the new Samsung Galaxy s3 as standard.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

:argie: Where can i buy this for my car?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

masammut said:


> :argie: Where can i buy this for my car?


:lol:

Paper yes, fabric yes - car paint ON car. Not yet  - not for a while


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

The_Bouncer said:


> :lol:
> 
> Paper yes, fabric yes - car paint ON car. Not yet  - not for a while


should imagine it would be pretty pricey for a whole car:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

msb said:


> should imagine it would be pretty pricey for a whole car:thumb:


:thumb:

Hell yeah - If a product like that ( i.e superhydrophobic ) ever came to market that had a durability of 12 months + then everyone else may as well close shop and bid goodnight.

The application cost would be massive as it would only adhere to a bare component.

Never say never tho'...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Never say never tho'...


This is so true, my lad was telling me yesterday how his laptop and my phone both have more computer power than the whole of the Nasa computers that put men on the moon (cue the conspiracy theorists )


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Ross Nanotechnology sell one type for fabric and one for painted surfaces. 

Enter NeverWet into YouTube.


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

The Bouncer , Ipod case is aluminium and its painted on grey. I will give a sample to make this proffesional on car paint with pleasure for detailers but i don't trust Polish detailers...


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> Ross Nanotechnology sell one type for fabric and one for painted surfaces.
> 
> Enter NeverWet into YouTube.


Ok impressive - Where do I buy that for my car paint?


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

Masammut you can't , it's not available.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Venom said:


> Masammut you can't , it's not available.


I figured that out now - but boy that stuff sheets like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Venom said:


> The Bouncer , Ipod case is aluminium and its painted on grey. I will give a sample to make this proffesional on car paint with pleasure for detailers but i don't trust Polish detailers...


Why ?


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

The_Bouncer said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Hell yeah - If a product like that ( i.e superhydrophobic ) ever came to market that had a durability of 12 months + then everyone else may as well close shop and bid goodnight.
> 
> ...


Interesting, but if it can't adhere to paint then not much use for bodywork.

Rob and the guys at GT are already working on a superhydrophobic coating until then I'm more than happy with C1/C1+ & the new EXO (have a look at the vid of this) classed as very hydrophobic 110 deg contact angle, I believe 150 deg is superhydrophobic 
EXO can be put on almost any substrate - glass, plastic, paint etc 





KDS already done a few cars with it including a top spec arial atom it's on DW somewhere. The results were amazing

Superhydrophobic coating already in dev...


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

http://nanodiamondshield.com/ looks good too - applies like a quick detailer and lasts for 1 year. Anybody tried it?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I think we are all missing the point here.

Great work Venom in your lab on your own for your PhD (I think).

What's the application method if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> I think we are all missing the point here.
> 
> Great work Venom in your lab on your own for your PhD (I think).
> 
> What's the application method if you don't mind me asking?


This kind of coat you can spray , brush or using cotton pad .

evotuning for example remember yourself of the cquartz samples for testes... besides, I have my reasons , and i am not change my mind.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Venom said:


> This kind of coat you can spray , brush or using cotton pad .
> 
> evotuning for example remember yourself of the cquartz samples for testes... besides, I have my reasons , and i am not change my mind.


I know I shouldn't laugh as English is obviously not your first language but DAMN that is funny!!!

cquartz samples for testes!!! :lol: Sometimes I like to get them wet though!! :thumb:


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> I know I shouldn't laugh as English is obviously not your first language but DAMN that is funny!!!
> 
> cquartz samples for testes!!! :lol: Sometimes I like to get them wet though!! :thumb:


What do you mean ?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Gtech I1 is similar? I didn't believe it when people said ti could make tissue waterproof, I was playing with sheeting tissue for ages!


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

The ipod test was awesome. Pouring water onto a live circuit very impressive. 
I've done a course on analog and digital electronic and understand the problems he's overcome,with his coating. 

Could be a another Branson in the making 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

DrDAX i want to coating mobile phone put it into water and call  but first of all i need to get one  I don't want to risk on my mobile


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Venom said:


> What do you mean ?


Testes is the 'correct' word for a guys erm.......dangly bits, nuts, balls, testicles.....

So having a "CQuartx samples for the testes" really made me laugh!

I am in no way making fun of you though, hence the 'English, not first language' comment!

:thumb:


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow.

I could watch those videos for hours


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

s.bailey , little letter mistake.... that's all no big deal, remember that my main language is polish.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Venom said:


> s.bailey , little letter mistake.... that's all no big deal, remember that my main language is polish.


I know, that's why I said I know it's not your first language, and said it again.

Look I wasn't being horrible to you, it was just a mistake that was funny, a faux pas (french) if you like.

Wish I hadn't said anything now!! :wall:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I realise this is on fabric but another example

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17852304


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

s.bailey said:


> I know, that's why I said I know it's not your first language, and said it again.
> 
> Look I wasn't being horrible to you, it was just a mistake that was funny, a faux pas (french) if you like.
> 
> Wish I hadn't said anything now!! :wall:


Venom, he wasn't having a go at you, just having laugh at a quite funny typing/translation error.
There are a lot of people on here who are English and can't write as well as you.

By the way, awsome results, is this some course work or a hobby?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just a difference in humour/culture there. 

Great work mate - cant beat a nice bead


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

Working Ipod under the water :

















video soon


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

Underwater Ipod


----------



## J0lle (Apr 27, 2012)

uPod?


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

J0lle , haha true


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

Another tests :

Bmw windscreen











Floor, tiles











Wood






Metal chair






Roof






Ceramic table


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Venom,

I'll happily use my house as a demonstration mule for your sealants when released :thumb:


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

Gruffs no problem  it's not all videos , i am uploading more on youtube


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

If you can make this to adhere to a car's paintwork and prove durability, then your onto a winner.

Good videos

:thumb:


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

As i said other videos , i think i will also upload photos , but later.

Ceramic table part 2






Copper pipe






No water absorption on surface


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

Windscreen




























Roof



















Ceramic table uncoated










Ceramic table coated


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

Coat on headlamp in my old as world bmw 
Sorry for Low Quality.






As you can see right part coated , left uncoated. Look at stream of water.


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

Who has got Iphone ;> ??  I am better cuz i have Uphone  ... just kidding 
I made under water phone.

Phone spend some time in glass of water:









To be sure about my results, I ran service menu and observed what was happen when i put some ice cubes into the glass . I saw that sensors wroks cuz voltage changed and temperature changed.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Vapour Deposition or total immersion?


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

Gruffs immersion just like on photos


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Think you need to be awfully careful here with this 'project'

this product was recently featured on the gadget show where they had coated a phone and they tested it and all was good. 

I then took a look at the company and the technology naturally thinking of the application on to a car if possible. 

What I found was a MASSIVE patent on the technology and product type and use etc etc. 

Just be careful if you plan to produce any sort of retail product

Dave


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

Mirror in the bathroom.
Right side of mirror uncoated :









Left side of mirror was coated :


----------

